# Strainers



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Can some one invent a strainer that snaps onto a gallon can of 5g pail. You strain as you pour. You can replace the screen or filter after use easily no washing with water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I had something similar once, but it was more of a plastic screen than a strainer. When I do big jobs, I use 20 gallon tubs to spray out of. I cut the top few inches off a five, put my strainer on it, and use a clamp to hold in on the side to pour my paint through.

You could probably make something similar by taking a 5 gallon lid, and cutting the middle out of it, to put on your bucket. Of course, it'd probably just be easier to tape it around the paint bucket in the first place like normal.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Are you willing to pay $50 for such a strainer? That is the question. You may, but not enough people are so the justification for making such a device is pretty low.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a flour sifter I use at home. I also use window screen material at work.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

I’d pay $50 then the cost for replacement screens. Saves time cleaning a strainer and less messy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

There actually is a type of strainer like the one you are talking about but it is normally used in restaurants and the food service industry.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't like em....

://www.bayteccontainers.com/5-gallon-400-micron-ez-strainer-insert-for-pails---drums.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=347073414863&gclid=CjwKCAiAn5rUBRA3EiwAUCWb2wyAPgJ16J5xsHHVbMUWXx9cJyF0nqv_X5-ouHdTMVbPPlC-FV7sXhoCDMEQAvD_BwE

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Try what's called a spagetti strainer. We used to carry them for tract painters when I worked for SW. Guys would just pour the paint over the top and it caught all the gunk.
http://vollrath.com/Wire-Mesh-Strainers-47198.htm
Honestly, just the regular strainer bags are the best bet. They make them in gallon, duece, and fiver with or without the hole. For about a buck, I use them over and over. Just put it in the empty bucket, pour paint, squeeze out the excess, then throw it in your clean up water. Rinse it out at night when you clean your stuff. Just don't every turn it inside out, all the dried gunk falls out.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've worked for a couple of very high-end contractors where every morning at the start of the day all paint had to be strained with extra fine cone filters, all cut pots had to be wiped with a dry rag and then vacuumed out before straining, we were using all oil paint for the trim and it had to be cut with kerosene.

At the end of the day, all cut pots and brushes were cleaned with kerosene to get them ready for the next day.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

lilpaintchic said:


> I don't like em....
> 
> ://www.bayteccontainers.com/5-gallon-400-micron-ez-strainer-insert-for-pails---drums.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=347073414863&gclid=CjwKCAiAn5rUBRA3EiwAUCWb2wyAPgJ16J5xsHHVbMUWXx9cJyF0nqv_X5-ouHdTMVbPPlC-FV7sXhoCDMEQAvD_BwE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Send me a link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Seen these don’t like them either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holdenholden said:


> Send me a link
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.bayteccontainers.com/5-...ainer-insert-for-pails---drums.html#gsc.tab=0


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

I've seen a 5-gallon strainer bag for that purpose. Put the bag in a clean bucket and pour in the paint, then remove the bag and throw it away. Your 5 gallon pail of paint is now pre-strained and ready to go. And, they're inexpensive.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

These are the ones we buy. They have a space that fits around the spray machine suction tube. I think we get them from SW


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

So you guys don't have extra panty hose, I'm guessing.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

On the hunt for something disposable. Use panty hose but they can be messy if your not careful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Holdenholden said:


> On the hunt for something disposable. Use panty hose but they can be messy if your not careful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want disposable the 5g strainer bags are the "go to" for most folks....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

How much do they cost? I’ve seen bags at the paint store for $3-$5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

AngieM said:


> So you guys don't have extra panty hose, I'm guessing.


No, I only wear them on the weekend!


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Holdenholden said:


> How much do they cost? I’ve seen bags at the paint store for $3-$5


----------



## Diamond Cut (9 mo ago)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Bedford manufactures a 5-gallon strainer bag for that purpose. Put the bag in a clean bucket and pour in the paint, then remove the bag and throw it away. Your 5 gallon pail of paint is now pre-strained and ready to go. And, they're inexpensive.


Why would you throw it away? Does it develop a hole each time you strain the paint through it?


----------

